# In Labor and Gourging on hay?



## Overthehill

I posted in health and now I moved over here.
Star , my pygmy ,may be in labor. 
This is only my second goat birth within a week. 
The first one went pretty quick.
Star is being very vocal- loud. 
I keep running in there and finding no change. 

She is very puffy and discharging mucus. Sometimes it's stringy. Her tail is straight up and she looks hollow around the base. She wont let me feel her ligs. She doesn't seem to be straining. Her back is not arched.
When I run in there and ,I do often, she gourges herself on hay. I thought they go off their feed! She acts like she's starving. 
Could it be nerves? I gave her some baking soda. Not touching it. 
I have a baby monitor set up and I'm trying to determine how she's progressing by her cries. I'm running out every 20 minutes. No change - but she is very loud.
Could this be active labor even if she isn't straining and if she's eating?
I have my birthing kit set up and I'm prepared. 
She has been having problems with coughing. We think the pregnancy might be exasperting her cough because I treated her for lungworm and have been giving her Tylan 200. The vet will come out and give her something stronger if she is still coughing after the birth.
So can she be in active labor? She doesn't seem to be straining. 
Hmmmm she just quieted down as I am writing this. Just watch, she will probably deliver when I'm not there.  Nope- starting to cry again. Off I go again.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I think she is probably in pre-labor. I am not totally sure about the coughing, because I have never heard about that as a labor sign! It is most likely unrelated.

Here's a video with plenty of 1st stage labor in it. *It is kind of graphic, but she doesn't start having the babies until 2 minutes into the video* 



Some does are quieter than others; some have 1st stage for 10 minutes, while others will do this for 1-2 days. Going off feed is not a reliable sign. Nearly all of my does will munch of hay while babies plop out of them!! Goats just love to eat...

Keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats

She may be in pre-labor. Some Does will eat right up to active labor.

If she isn't pushing, in distress or up and down constantly, she should be OK and not quite there yet. The time is getting closer so watch her as you are doing. Wish I can predict when she will kid, but I can't, some are in pre-labor for hours and some just let go. Each Doe and each time can be different.

How is her udder? Really tight? Shiny?

When is her due date?


----------



## Overthehill

Thank you, Trinity and Toth, She looks ready to go - tight udder - large teats. She is quiet when I or my husband goes in there. 
I am NEVER going to be caught like this again. When I bought her the previous owner supposedly had her separated from the pygmy buck. She was confined to a pen with 3 triplets she gave birth to. ( Her first) The owner said that maybe the buck jumped the fence. So- I have no idea when she is due. She looks huge and I suspect she will have more than one. The poor girl has been crying for almost 2 hours now. I go back and forth to check her.
I am being treated for a bad bladder infection so I can't sit out there for hours. I am sitting next to the monitor and run out when she gets very vocal. 
My heart is breaking for her. I tried sitting in the stall with her but she would have none of that. She wants me outside looking in. 
I am so angry right now. We had her with my son's tiny buck ( at his place) but it's obviously she was bred with the previous owner's buck - not long after she gave birth. 
No more accidental breedings.  
I hope this birth will be okay. I am fairly new at this. I am going to watch the video now.


----------



## happybleats

I have a doe who munched on Alfalfa during labor 9we didnt even know she was in labor!)..dropped her kid and went back to eating alfalfa..!! Each doe is different., some want you touching them the whole time and become mouthy if you don't..others don't want you within sights of them..as long as she is not in distress..neither should you be..deep breath..take care of your health and keep a watchful eye....happy kidding..with shiny tight udders..its any time!!


----------



## toth boer goats

She does sound close. Happy Kidding


----------



## Overthehill

Nothing yet. My gut is telling me to let her out of the kidding pen. She needs to move- to exercise. If she drops the kids in the outside pen that's okay because she's the only goat out there. The other goat is in the kidding pen with her newborn. 
She started coughing again this morning and I'm afraid that by confining her I am making her cough worse. I cleaned the stalls two days ago but as you know in order to keep them pristine I would have to do it twice a day.
I'm also wondering if part of her being very vocal was just her wanting to be let out.
She has quite an appetite on top of it all too. 
I need to try to find her ligaments. I am having a hard time locating them. Or any on any goat.
She doesn't like anyone to touch her there and will try to butt. In fact because she butts the other goat we fashioned a horn guard for her out of a garden hose.
It will cause some stress but I can try with my husband holding her.
I will close her in the stall if I have to run an errand and will put her in at night.
I really thought she was going to kid yesterday. But- I am fairly new at this.
I do know that ,healthwise, it will be better for her if they are born soon since the pregnancy is exasperating her health. 
I have done everything that I could for her. She has been wormed, innoculated for CDT, given antibiotics. Her diet is sweet feed, loose minerals, BOSS, probiotic ( because of the antibiotic) hay and alfafafa hay. They also get produce treats. 
I think I have done everything right. My gut is telling me that she needs sunshine, fresh air and exercise.
I need a chill pill and maybe a stiff drink.


----------



## canthavejust1

Haha!! If its not muddy in the pen or raining I'd follow your gut and turn her loose. Goats have babies outside all the time. Keep checking on her periodically and she should be fine


----------



## Overthehill

Katelyn, I was able to see the video - finally. I love Nubians. I wish I could have them. Although our nearest year round neighbor is a mile away we only own one acre - therefore we can only have the dwarves. Star is full pygmy ( not registered). She was mated to a full pygmy. Sunny who had a kid a couple of days ago is a Pygmy/ Nigerian dwarf mix - mated to a full pygmy. The reason I believe she has ND in her is because she has beautiful blue eyes. Thank you for sharing the video. The kids are beautiful. Well, got to check on Star. She is being vocal again.


----------



## happybleats

I cant go by ligs either lol...I look at the other signs..tight full shiny udder..teats strudded..(firm and stiff) droopy drawers ( baggie girlie parts) tail dropped (from fallen ligs I believe lol) babies under mom instead of on the side..
Mom will become restless..sometimes will stand and stretch, head will push into walls and trees as contractions move the babies into position..until FINALLY she lays down and begins pushing..
pre labor party is different with each doe..some are quick while others take days..
as long as mom is not in distress..eating drinking pooping peeing..then I dont worry too much..more than normal that is..: ) and I firmly believe just as a watch pot never boils neither does a watched Doe kid!!! let her loose..check on her often..and pretend you dont care...works every time..( usually Im spying with binoculars lol)


----------



## happybleats

trinityranch.. that is a great video...your doe is so funny..kicking the other doe out of her place to kid lol...taking bites of grain between cleaning her kids lol..I bet she is a hoot!!


----------



## Overthehill

Thank you CantHavejust1. I feel easier about my decision. She needs to walk around and climb her favorite rock. Ha Ha Cathy, I do have binoculars- 3 of them. I can see the pen from my bathroom window. I will use the binoculars to spy on her. If she sees me she becomes excited and yells- MOM COME OUT HERE NOOOOOOWWWWW!!! LOL. She even can spot me in the window. I don't know how they do it. I can't even see in the window during the day. I think I will put on a disguise. LOL


----------



## TrinityRanch

Overthehill said:


> Katelyn, I was able to see the video - finally. I love Nubians. I wish I could have them. Although our nearest year round neighbor is a mile away we only own one acre - therefore we can only have the dwarves. Star is full pygmy ( not registered). She was mated to a full pygmy. Sunny who had a kid a couple of days ago is a Pygmy/ Nigerian dwarf mix - mated to a full pygmy. The reason I believe she has ND in her is because she has beautiful blue eyes. Thank you for sharing the video. The kids are beautiful. Well, got to check on Star. She is being vocal again.


Thank you! We were pretty pleased with the kids as well. Good luck with Star! I will be watching this thread... 



happybleats said:


> trinityranch.. that is a great video...your doe is so funny..kicking the other doe out of her place to kid lol...taking bites of grain between cleaning her kids lol..I bet she is a hoot!!


Yes she is a funny one. The black doe she kicked out was her daughter... she was just trying to make room to have another black doe!! And you see how she 'sits'? That is her favorite pregnancy position. She learned it and did it for 2 months straight while pregnant with triplet bucklings...

I love capturing the labor moments on film. That way, I can watch them all throughout the non-kidding season


----------



## toth boer goats

Doe's, love to keep us guessing and stressed. Just their way.

It is OK, to allow a preggo doe, that is close out and about, especially if, the weather is decent and you are able to check on her. You can always moved her back in her stall, after she is all done kidding. Some does are more comfortable kidding out in the pasture rather than in a stall anyway. Of course, sometimes, we have to put them in their stall, if the weather is bad, but if the weather is nice, let her go out there.  

Oh yeah, go to the store, goats love to have them when you have to leave for a short while, LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh dont I know how you feel ,lolol Im sorry she is putting you through this torture  I feel your pain ! I just went through it , watched her like a hawk and I still missed the birth !! 
Good luck to you and prayers for a speedy , uneventful delivery and healthy bouncing babies 

Trinity Ranch , your doe is so pretty , I love when she "threw" the other doe out of her spot !! That was priceless , I think if she could have picked her up by her head and physically threw her out she would have !!
"get the bleep bleeping out of my bleeping spot you bleep " !!!!! 
The first shot you have of her pawing and digging is so funny ! The first look she gives you is like " ya going to put down that camera and help me dig this hole to China , I want to have my babies in China " :ROFL:

Beautiful babies BTW


----------



## TrinityRanch

Trickyroo said:


> Trinity Ranch , your doe is so pretty , I love when she "threw" the other doe out of her spot !! That was priceless , I think if she could have picked her up by her head and physically threw her out she would have !!
> "get the bleep bleeping out of my bleeping spot you bleep " !!!!!
> The first shot you have of her pawing and digging is so funny ! The first look she gives you is like " ya going to put down that camera and help me dig this hole to China , I want to have my babies in China " :ROFL:
> 
> Beautiful babies BTW


LOL!! :ROFL: You are so funny! Dinah is always a witchy girl while pregnant! And thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## tripledranch

It is torture but well worth it. I too have some goat-binoculars just for
keeping that distant "watch" on them. Good luck! Hope it happens soon


----------



## AmyBoogie

Overthehill said:


> Thank you CantHavejust1. I feel easier about my decision. She needs to walk around and climb her favorite rock. Ha Ha Cathy, I do have binoculars- 3 of them. I can see the pen from my bathroom window. I will use the binoculars to spy on her. If she sees me she becomes excited and yells- MOM COME OUT HERE NOOOOOOWWWWW!!! LOL. She even can spot me in the window. I don't know how they do it. I can't even see in the window during the day. I think I will put on a disguise. LOL


My house is about 400 yards away and not in direct line of the goat paddock. I have to work really hard to see the paddock from my bedroom window, yet my queenie knows when I'm peering out of it. These gals are too smart. I hope your girls has progress soon so you can stop peeping.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Trinity Ranch, thank you for the video. heh. She's about as pleasant a pregnant lady as I was. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I find another good sign of a doe about to go into labor (or already in prelabor) is that she wants to EAT everything in sight. I figure this to be because she will be so preoccupied with her new kid/s that the day of/after kidding they dont eat as much (totally focused on her kids and being attentive to them plus usually a bit sore), but if they stored up food the day before their body has the nourishment it needs to keep going.


----------



## Overthehill

ARRRGGH! I beginning to believe that Star is not pregnant. She just has a giant gas bubble and will burp anytime now.
I told my husband that and he said, Yeah, if that happens she will take out half the lawn.
CNN will show up to report on the giant methane explosion.


----------



## nchen7

^^ :ROFL: HAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!

sounds like Star is sticking to the doe's code to a T! if you step out of the house today, you'll likely come back to dry kiddies on the ground.


----------



## happybleats

oh those watch pots!!!! lol


----------



## Texaslass

I had read before to withhold grain the day before kidding, to better facilitate the birth by not having a full stomach, and also so that the doe doesn't come into milk so fast, and then have too much for the kids.I always thought this made sense, but now I keep seeing people saying to feed a lot right before kidding?? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

I thought that too of my Mocha  
I was beginning to think she was just fat , lolol
Hang in there Overthehill


----------



## happybleats

any action!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

No babies? Not even a methane explosion?


----------



## NyGoatMom

??News??


----------



## Overthehill

Nothing! Not even a burp. She is eating like a pig. There's hardly any discharge. I don't understand how she can have a mucus discharge, act like she will deliver any time and then regress. 
I have a lot of errands to run. Birthdays have come and gone and I didn't buy gifts because I was afraid to leave. So-- I will plan to go shopping tomorrow and perhaps she will have them when I'm gone.


----------



## happybleats

lol...


----------



## Trickyroo

Most likely will have them when your shopping , lolol
Dont feel bad though , she may just want to show you she can do this all by herself  Maybe she wants to surprise you


----------



## ThreeHavens

Unless she is uncomfortable, she is probably a-ok.


----------



## tandy28

I had two kid last Thursday neither had a discharge one was a first timer and they kidded 10 mins apart I knew one was close the other was a total shock her bag never got big or anything until after. Just like they say a watched pot never boils....I have 2 more left to kid both first timers and one should be sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wait is torture


----------



## Trickyroo

toth boer goats said:


> The wait is torture


Yep , I compare it to sitting in their stall on a too small of a bucket jabbing pencils in your eyeball kinda torture  believe me , I know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Seems like a good comparison Laura lol!


----------



## nchen7

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , I compare it to sitting in their stall on a too small of a bucket jabbing pencils in your eyeball kinda torture  believe me , I know


:ROFL: that sounds about right!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , I thought it was a perfect match , lol.
Its what I felt like anyway


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! :laugh:


----------



## happybleats

Any news??


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope everything is OK


----------



## Overthehill

Sorry I haven't got back to all of you. I kept waiting and was sure that I would have news. Believe it or not- nothing yet.
She was showing signs - a lot of mucus. She is still coughing but looks great and has a healthy appetite. She is getting cranky though. I don't blame her. 

Her Vulva is more swollen and starting to open. That happened 3 days ago. I just wished I knew when she was bred. 

Remember I bought her from a woman who kept her in the kidding pen next to a buck. I'm pretty sure she was bred there and not at my son's house. She was housed with my son's herd temporarily until we built the goat shed. We didn't get her until the 20th of March and I think she will kid before then. 

This will never happen again. Not knowing when a goat was bred, stinks.

So- it's a waiting game.

Actually, you know what? I think she had them already and they jumped back in.


----------



## happybleats

lol....well Its good to know she is doing well...not knowing does stink!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear she and you are OK  
The waiting is horrible , and not knowing is worse !
Sending you more strength to keep holding on , lol.
Poor momma , yes , she has every right to be cranky !


----------



## Overthehill

Thank you. It's in her best interest to have them soon. I really think this pregnancy is making her cough worse. She's not coughing all the time. It's sporadic.
If she is still coughing after she has them, the Vet will come out and give her strong antibiotics.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Aw, poor girl... and you!! Waiting is the worst. I think she probably realized that they are going to be more work _outside_ than _inside_!! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow


----------



## tripledranch

She is lucky to have us watching and worrying about them. Imagine if she were in the wild and doing this alone. Sounds like you and the vet are on top of her care. Now its just the waiting... frustrating but will be rewarding!!Hang in there!!!


----------



## tripledranch

Any news yet????? I am getting excited!! Its between your girl and my supersized boer. I hope you win since yours has been gorging longer than mine. I am awaiting anxiously. Oh, and not drinking yet....


----------



## Overthehill

Still nothing. Star ( pygmy) still has a discharge. Still eating - alot. The thing is my other goat showed the same signs and she kidded shortly afterwards. This has been going on for weeks. She has more than one in there too. This is her second birth. The first time - triplets!


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless you see distress, the kids come when they are ready. That is the biggest problem with not knowing a due date.


----------



## happybleats

OH my...she better hurry lol..this waiting is horrible lol...but Karen is right...as long as she is doing well...then No worries...just gotta be patient


----------



## Overthehill

Her udder looks bigger and her vulva is opening. I would say very soon but I was wrong before. She has to have these babies soon. Her cough is worse at night. I know they are pressing on her lungs. I treated her for worms and gave her antibiotics to no avail. If she stops coughing after the kids are born I am going to have to reconsider breeding her again. If she is still coughing I will have the Vet out to check her.


----------



## Overthehill

She BURPED!!! No, she just - had a large healthy doe. I heard her baby talking on the monitor. I said to my husband, Rob, she is baby talking. That means she will have it anytime. I went out to check and found a dry kid who was nursing. SHOCKED is putting it mildly. So I thought she would have more. I don't know if they give birth after the kid is dried off and nursing. I have the monitor on. I am going to check on her again. She's making strange noises again. - off I go!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats 

It should be within 1/2 hour after the first kid is born, no more than that. But, I will intervene at 15 minutes time.

Does she have an afterbirth hanging yet?


----------



## Overthehill

Thank you. There was bloody mucus hanging down. The straw was really wet. I think she could have ate it. I'm keeping an eye on them. I gave her water and molasses, and dipped the kid's cord in iodine. I also cleaned out the straw and added fresh straw. She is drinking and chowing down on some fresh hay. She is not pushing. I came in for a minute and I am going back out. She is periodically moaning. I am going to see if she is passing the afterbirth.


----------



## toth boer goats

Make sure the kid gets first colostrum.

Good you dipped the cord, good work


If you suspect she isn't finished kidding, if at all possible, wash up, put on a rubber glove and go in an check. Or do you know how to bump her to check?

If you aren't seeing the afterbirth but blood, you may be right, she could of eaten it but, there is a chance too, she didn't. While she is still open is the time to check her. If you are not sure, have a vet or someone that knows goats check her.

When did she kid out?


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats !


----------



## TrinityRanch

Whoo hoo! Glad she finally popped!


----------



## Overthehill

The baby is nursing. Star is being very vocal and that is making me nervous. However she has always been vocal. ( not screaming) I tried lifting her tail but she went nuts. She almost ran over the baby. She HATES having her rear checked. 
She is eating and drinking. She doesn't seem like she's pushing. She did have triplets before, and she delivered them with no help. She also cared for them successfully.
Please--Tell me what to watch for if she has more in there. I tried the bouncing thing and she just felt hard. I probably did it wrong. She hated it too. 

The last time I called the Vet she didn't get back to me until 3 days later. She is the only livestock vet here. I am also in Appalachia. ( West Virginia) I have been here for almost 3 years and my impression is that people here do their own doctoring.

So if she isn't pushing does that mean no more kids? 

I am going to check on her again. I have the baby monitor on. A lot of good that did though. She didn't sound distressed when she gave birth. She surprised me.


----------



## Texaslass

I think the wet hay in the beginning was just the liquid from the sack. It has a lot in it, you'd be surprised. I would say keep a sharp eye out for the afterbirth; sometimes it can take a while. But they certainly can sneak it out when you're not looking. I once was checking one doe for the AB like every ten minutes, and she managed to pass it while I was gone. I was freaking out, going to call the vet, then my sis said she saw the doe eating it while she was out there. 
I would get someone to hold her maybe ( best case scenario, I always end up doing these things alone) while you "go in" to check for more kids. It doesn't seem quite right to me. I hope everything goes well. :hug:
If you need to know what to do, there's lots of good advice here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/goat-labor-151053/


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad the baby is nursing 
Keep an eye on her udder so she doesn't get overly full. You may have to relieve her and milk some out if this happens.

Have you dipped the cord with iodine?

If she is eating and acting fine, things may be OK. You will know within 2 weeks, if she goes off feed. And has a foul odor.

It is a bit of a worry, when you don't see the afterbirth. Cause you don't know.

There is a time frame, that she remains open to check, if you are to have someones help.


----------



## Overthehill

Star seems to be more quiet. I did dip the cord in iodine and gave mom some mollasses in her water. She is eating and drinking. I gave her some feed and she devoured it.
I did the bounce thing and didn't feel anything. She was just hard.

I named the doe Fiona. She is a pretty color ( sort of silver) and is full pygmy. My other goat ND/ Pygmy mix kidded 3 weeks ago to a doe and I named her Freya. 

If Star continues to cough tonight I will call the Vet Monday. I will continue to monitor her through out the night.
She really freaked when I tried to wash her off. It really stressed her - a lot. 

Sunny my other goat is more skittish and she stood still for me while I cleaned her. Sunny's afterbirth was half out and she obviously ate the afterbirth, because the next morning there was no sign of it. The poor thing ( Sunny) was attacked by barn flies because of her discharge, after she kidded. Her tail was raw. I cleaned her and sprayed blue coat on her. She is now walking around with a purple tail.  

I will try to clean Star tomorrow and hopefully she will have passed the afterbirth if she hasn't already. I will also watch for any odor and will TRY to take her temp. I have taken it before with no trouble. I might call the Vet anyway. Of course it will be some time before she gets back to me.

Thank you everyone for the support. I never knew this would be so stressful.


----------



## toth boer goats

Your so welcome  She sounds good 

Glad you dipped the cord 

Molasses water was good to give momma.

Cute name, I love it. 

Flies are horrible in the summer I agree. 

Coughing could be lungworms or allergies, to something more. If she is acting well, I don't suspect pneumonia, but keep an eye on her.

Keep us updated


----------



## Overthehill

I'm pretty sure she passed the afterbirth last night what was left was stuck to the back of her udder. I strained my back a little trying to take it off her. Imagine a bucking doe while trying to hold her collar and wiping off the mess. ( so it wouldn't attract flies)
I don't know why she's so skittish. She will come up to us and let us pet her, but forget about touching her back side. It will be fun trying to milk her. 
The pygmy doeling is so cute.I am attaching the photo. I hope it attaches okay. I had to let her out of her pen for a couple of minutes so that I could clean her mum, and I didn't want her to hurt the baby while she thrashed about.


----------



## toth boer goats

The afterbirth wasn't attached inside of her vulva was it?

She is sore back there so she doesn't want to be touched.

Sorry you hurt your back. 

Anytime you have to work with a jumpy momma, remove the kid, either have someone hold it or put it in a safe place close but out of the way.

That is a really cute baby, congrats


----------



## Texaslass

Congratgulations, baby is so adorable! I'm glad she did it okay without help.  Sorry you're having trouble with her, but I sure know how that is.  Some are REALLY touchy about being cleaned. Most of mine HATE it with a passion, but I can't help it, I always have to clean them off till there's not a speck of blood anywhere, especially if there's going to be a lot of visitors wanting to see mama and baby(s) right after they're born.


----------



## Overthehill

No, what was left of the afterbirth was out, stuck to her behind and udder. It was very thick and I'm assuming it was what was left of the afterbirth. I would never pull it out of her vulva. The baby was outside the pen when I cleaned her.  
I still have to wash her really good with water and mild soap. I am going to need my husband for that. 
I might have to milk her too, since it's just one kid and I'm not sure if she is relieving poor mom. I think we will use the milk stand to clean her. Thanks again for the support. 
As far as the coughing she isn't coughing as much but I am still concerned. I have treated her with Ivermectin for lung worm and Tylan 200 for possible respiratory infections. So I am not too happy about it. 
Another strange thing is the ammonia from the urine in the shed is very strong. I cleaned it 2 days ago and treated the wood floor with barn lime. I also cleaned out the stall after she kidded. I know she is drinking water. So I will have to clean it again today. I normally clean twice a week. Maybe it's not enough.


----------



## toth boer goats

Your very welcome 

Maybe she needs to drink more water than she is perhaps. Not sure.

How thick of bedding are you putting in there? Are you putting down shavings, then a layer of straw?

Coughing may be due to the ammonia smell, if it is really strong.

Yes, milk her some to make her comfortable, her baby is too young yet to attempt to keep up with her milk supply.

Also, when the kid is older, you can teach, there are two sides. Otherwise, you will have to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Overthehill

Yes, Pam.  I put down Barn Lime, then the shavings and then straw. I even scrape the wood. It's not a big goat shed. We built it. 8x8. Big enough for a few pygmys. Two enclosed stalls on a wooden platform. The other half is dirt. The strong ammonia smell is new. Yes it smelled a bit but not this bad. They get fresh water twice a day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like you are doing the right thing there.

8x8 isn't very big, so that is why, more aroma is noticed.


----------



## Overthehill

Thank you. Yeah we only have an acre out in the country - even though our nearest ( full time) neighbor is a mile away. So - we could only get dwarf goats. Therefore we have a small shed. 
Star was making a loud moaning noise and I thought that is why she may have had more babies on the way. 
I had her out in the pen a little while ago and she was making that odd moaning noise. She did it when the other goat got too close. So, it was a sort of warning. It scared the patootie out of me.  I never heard her make that sound before.


----------

